# drew this for art class the other day. she gave me a crap grade. whadda you think.



## Flower Child (Oct 28, 2008)

sitting bull is my majorist hero, besides bob ross and waylon jennings and jimi hendrix so i drew him. our picky art teacher said it wasnt big enough. so she counted off about 40 points. i didnt think it was too damned bad for a 16 year old. whadda you guys think?


----------



## ATXshots (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good...was there a size requirement? If so, maybe thats why she deducted the points.


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with ATX, maybe there's a size requirement that has to be followed and this drawing maybe did not qualify for that size. Anyway, the drawing looks good...How a 16 year old can draw something like this, just amazes me.


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks so much! and yep you guessed it didnt fit the size she wanted (which was gigantic).


----------



## DanCanon (Nov 20, 2008)

it is a damn nice drawing.  you could always scan it and blow it up.  j/k.  40 points seems pretty harsh for size.


----------



## Diana34 (Dec 14, 2008)

Very excellent drawing..!!


----------

